# accepted...... finally



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

after a long time of research and patience (2 years) i have finally been awarded my liscence. so to celebrate i have got myself i tiny baby Bitis arietans one of my favourites. he is absolutly gorgeous:2thumb:


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

lets see some photos. congrats.


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

just trying to work out how to do it :lol2:


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

<a href="DSCF0269.jpg picture by toez83 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i897.photobucket.com/albums/ac172/toez83/DSCF0269.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Toez said:


> <a href="DSCF0269.jpg picture by toez83 - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i897.photobucket.com/albums/ac172/toez83/DSCF0269.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>











: victory::whistling2:


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

lmao cheers


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice, i got myself a baby one too ...not as vibrant as yours though. Nice snake to get yourself. Congratulations on the license.:2thumb:


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

cheers took a while but persistance pays off in the end. i love him he is really vibrant one of the nicest ive seen. got a few more lined up too. not sure yet though my choices are copperheads, fer de lance, (breeding pair) or a eyelash (or 2)


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks stunning .....

I was always told that wood chip like that was dangerous when feeding incase they swallowed some of it ? Its supposed to damage their insides ...

Not telling you how to keep them , cos I wish I had the guts to keep Hots ... but just asking ...

Good luck mate .... looks lovely , more pics more pics more pics .... lol

Steve


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

hmmm its a touchie subject i have been keeping snakes lizards and inverts now for 15 years and never had a problem with it. if it does get stuck on the food they always kind of spit it out. calci sand however i have also heard mixed oppinions about too


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Toez said:


> hmmm its a touchie subject i have been keeping snakes lizards and inverts now for 15 years and never had a problem with it. if it does get stuck on the food they always kind of spit it out. calci sand however i have also heard mixed oppinions about too


Cool ............

Keep the pics coming .....

Steve


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

fangsy said:


> Looks stunning .....
> 
> *I was always told that wood chip like that was dangerous when feeding incase they swallowed some of it ? Its supposed to damage their insides ...*
> 
> ...


I have been told the same thing by Mark Amey... I am not saying that validates the theory in anyway, but I always thought it would better to be safe than sorry. I can see the reasoning behind it as it is pretty solid stuff but at the same time I also fed my snakes for years on it & had no problems.

Awsome snake by the way OP, and good job on getting to DWAL. :no1:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Owzy said:


> I have been told the same thing by Mark Amey... I am not saying that validates the theory in anyway, but I always thought it would better to be safe than sorry. I can see the reasoning behind it as it is pretty solid stuff but at the same time I also fed my snakes for years on it & had no problems.
> 
> Awsome snake by the way OP, and good job on getting to DWAL. :no1:


mark amey dosnt half come out with some crap though.. last time i spoke to him he was still INSISTING i had to use calci sand for my bearded dragons in order to keep them happy and even went as far as saying it was animal cruelty not to :bash:


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats on the license and a great looking snake :no1:.

Fer de lance's scare the life out of me so fair play to you.

What a bite ..........


----------



## muddy waders (Feb 27, 2010)

paulds said:


> Congrats on the license and a great looking snake :no1:.
> 
> Fer de lance's scare the life out of me so fair play to you.
> 
> ...


:gasp: heck! Excuse me butting in, but is that what happens when the venom is 'necrotising'?


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

muddy waders said:


> :gasp: heck! Excuse me butting in, but is that what happens when the venom is 'necrotising'?


 I am not certain but I imagine that would be the effect.


----------



## muddy waders (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

No worries, for what help it was :blush:.

The most I've been able to find out about the venom is that it is incredibly haemotoxic and is being used medically to guage the coagulating qualities of blood :2thumb:


----------



## muddy waders (Feb 27, 2010)

There are some incredibly powerful substances ground-out by the diverse species of the world, aren't there. Some of the crazy alkaloids in plants, for example, and no apparent reason for the plants making them (according to Rupert Sheldrake, my favourite scientist)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

muddy waders said:


> There are some incredibly powerful substances ground-out by the diverse species of the world, aren't there. Some of the crazy alkaloids in plants, for example, and no apparent reason for the plants making them (according to Rupert Sheldrake, my favourite scientist)


That bite, apparently was on the leg of an 11 year old child, and that was about a week after the initial bite, not sure how accurate that is, but it did say that in the internet so who am I to argue? :lol2:


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

love the snake mate, be safe


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

mEOw said:


> mark amey dosnt half come out with some crap though.. last time i spoke to him he was still INSISTING i had to use calci sand for my bearded dragons in order to keep them happy and even went as far as saying it was animal cruelty not to :bash:


With the best will in the world Mark isnt the oracle, he's just a guy that owns his own shop and has his own way of doing things.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I though i read somewhere that bite was from an Echis sp, i may be wrong, and the pic was taken a week after the bite as the local medicin man had been using "traditional" methods to medicate the boy "proberbly after getting advice from VL"


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> I though i read somewhere that bite was from an Echis sp, i may be wrong, and the pic was taken a week after the bite as the local medicin man had been using "traditional" methods to medicate the boy "proberbly after getting advice from VL"


 :lol2: You could be right about the snake in question I found this on google image search for fer de lance.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I could be naive but I wouldnt of thought Echis sp would do that much damage, it looks like the sort of necrosis you would get from a puff adder bite or Bothrops sp


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

you could be right Si i remember seeing the photo ages ago and what had hapend but for some reason i thought i rememberd reading it was a saw scale but but it may not be but remember this has been left to fester for a good week or so


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Good luck with your licence mate well done. You see I absolutely love hots. but I have to admit i'm a clumsy b*d. that's why I have opted to keep heloderma s. suspectums & heloderma s. cinctums primarily and a few vipera ammodytes. Every time I consider getting myself a bitis gabonica, bitis nasicornis, c.atrox, naja kaouthia or a Bothriechis schlegelii, all of which I love, I remember the crusome photos in my books of victims that have sucum to bites. I just know I will get tagged one day.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats on your DWAL mate! It's a great feeling once you have it isn't it?

Despite their well deserved fearsome reputation, baby Puff Adders are actually very good first hots. I have a 3' adult female and she has always hooked very well, enabling me to move her to a safety box quite calmly so I can clean out her enclosure and isn't as feisty as she was when I first aqquired her. Of course not all captive Puff Adders behave the same way, they're all individuals with varying temperments.

I also have a baby female Cape Puff Adder and she can be quite nervous sometimes but once she's hooked and raised off the floor she's quite still. She's not once struck at me but thats only because I've pretty much left her alone and kept any stress to a minimum.
Staying well out of her strike-range also helps.

Best of luck to you mate with your keeping :2thumb: and as far as any Bothrops spp. are concerned try and get yourself young juveniles so you can learn about their behavour as they grow.
Thats what I did with my pair of Bothrops neuweidi and I must say they are very rewarding pit-vipers to keep.
I definately also want to keep Bothrops atrox and asper someday.


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks to everyone. for a juv my puff adder is quite docile he is a bit twitchy but never struck. gives off a little hiss when he gets annoyed but thats it. two days ago i picked up a pair of fer de lance. (the female is stunning) they aree quick but still nice to hook had the male strike at me but he is really protective over the female. otherwise absolute stunners. pics will be up later


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Those fer de lance seem like mambas on crack cocaine with heat seekers from what I've seen.


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

not the kind of expression i would use but yeah its right. :lol2: they are fast and always ready to have a go. they strike without warning and seriousl quickly


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats on the license, and cracking little snake  more pics please


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

The bite pic is on the leg of an 11 year old who was bitten by Bothrops asper and treated with antibiotics only. If memory serves the pic was taken 2 weeks post bite. I'm sure it's in volume 2 of the Venomous Reptiles of the Western Hemisphere.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Toez said:


> thanks to everyone. for a juv my puff adder is quite docile he is a bit twitchy but never struck. gives off a little hiss when he gets annoyed but thats it. two days ago i picked up a pair of fer de lance. (the female is stunning) they aree quick but still nice to hook had the male strike at me but he is really protective over the female. otherwise absolute stunners. pics will be up later


brave choice, on second venomous mate! I have always like Bothrops species, maybe one day will add one to my collection.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Toez said:


> thanks to everyone. for a juv my puff adder is quite docile he is a bit twitchy but never struck. gives off a little hiss when he gets annoyed but thats it. two days ago i picked up a pair of fer de lance. (the female is stunning) they aree quick but still nice to hook had the male strike at me but he is really protective over the female. otherwise absolute stunners. pics will be up later


Which species have you got mate?


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

the fer de lance are Bothrops atrox and the little puff adder is Bitis arietans


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Toez said:


> the fer de lance are Bothrops atrox and the little puff adder is Bitis arietans


 Excellent, can't wait to see the pic's


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

Toez said:


> the fer de lance are Bothrops atrox and the little puff adder is Bitis arietans


Didn't mean the puff mate but never mind. I wondered which of the 4 species that people call "fer de lance" you actually had. Atrox. Cool. As you may gather from my forum name I'm a big fan of Bothrops.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Didn't mean the puff mate but never mind. I wondered which of the 4 species that people call "fer de lance" you actually had. Atrox. Cool. As you may gather from my forum name I'm a big fan of Bothrops.


Do you keep Bothrops asper then? Any pics? One of my fave species :2thumb:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

trueviper said:


> Do you keep Bothrops asper then? Any pics? One of my fave species :2thumb:


 Sorry mate. Aint kept any Bothrops for a good few years. Always on the look out for more Jarraracussu though. Those things are something really special.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Toez said:


> the fer de lance are Bothrops atrox


Any chance of some pics of your new captives then mate? : victory:


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

*copperhead*

i got myself a little broadbanded copperhead stunning little snake with amazing feeding response. eyelash vipers are stunning to


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah I'll get some picks up a bit later today. I like copperheads and I wouldn't mind getting a eyelash. But I'll stick with the ones I have at the moment.


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

right here they are pics of my lanceheads and a better pic of the puff

Male Lancehead:









Female Lancehead:
















Check out the teeth marks

Puff Adder:








my personel little favourite. what a posser:flrt:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you mind if I ask where you got your Lanceheads from please?

pm me the answer if you prefer

thanks mate


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice pix just out of interest what camara do you use mine isnt the best but it will do for now but im looking at getting something new soon and your photos look very clear mate
Cheers
Lee


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Sorry to point this out, but that pair are not _Bothrops atrox_, they are_ Bothrops venezuelensis_. Did they come from Cotswold Reptile Centre?


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

i got them off a friend of mine who is expecting a baby so he thought it would be best interest to sell them. ah sorry i do have a pair of atrox too got a bit muddled up:whistling2:. i used a fujifilm s1000fd with the super macro setting and a supressed flash


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Toez said:


> ah sorry i do have a pair of atrox too got a bit muddled up


 
sorry mate but I'm a bit confused.

_Do you mean you have a pair of Bothrops atrox and__ Bothrops venezuelensis?_


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

yes i have both picking them up tomorrow


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

OK best of luck to you with your new captives. I'm relly quite envious actually, Bothrops are fast becoming my favourite genus.

Please keep us informed with how you get on : victory:


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Toez said:


> i got them off a friend of mine who is expecting a baby so he thought it would be best interest to sell them. ah sorry i do have a pair of atrox too got a bit muddled up:whistling2:. i used a fujifilm s1000fd with the super macro setting and a supressed flash


Good job it was a mix up on here, god forbid a mix up when telling the emergency services if the worst happened and you suffered a bite.A local pet shop in Gloucester told me there was a man who bred vipers and has some for sale? Is this you by any chance?Cheers


----------



## Toez (Feb 6, 2009)

nope not me..... well yet anyway. i dont have plans to breed them this year so far. tbh i dont have the room yet for loads of vipers to be born


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh.. the pet shop told me a guy called Dan left his mobile number and had vipers for sale which he bred. I just assumed your name was Dan as not many people in Gloucester are licensed.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Lamprophis said:


> Oh.. the pet shop told me a guy called Dan left his mobile number and had vipers for sale which he bred. I just assumed your name was Dan as not many people in Gloucester are licensed.


you would be surprised, there is a few


----------



## LlamaLlama (Oct 30, 2009)

gz on ur licence  n u got a lovley little snake


----------

